# Форум 1С > Система налогообложения (ОСНО, УСНО, ЕНВД) >  НДФЛ не попадает в КУДиР

## Isklyutchenie

Добрый день, коллеги, прошу совета! 
 Работаю в 1С 8.2 предприятие, версия 1.6
 Предприятие на УСНО.
 Проблема: проводки, введенные вручную, не попадают в раздел "расходы, учитываемые при исчислении налоговой базы" 
 Провожу вручную НДФЛ, который перечисляем за арендодателя (физ. лицо) в качестве налогового агента. Не относится к заработной плате сотрудников!

Возможно, нужно вводить НДФЛ другим способом?
 Буду благодарна за совет!

----------


## DMLangepas

Надо посмотреть. скорее всего с учетной политикой даже могут проблемы быть.

----------


## avddev

Попробуйте документом начисления заработной платы а вид начисленя создать новый арендная плата (и поставить не облагаемым ПФР и ФСС) и отражения в учете сделать на 76 а не на 70 и все получится должно

----------


## LeXX_R

> проводки, введенные вручную


 - ключевое слово!
Данные в регистр не попадают! Проверьте записи регистра, отвечающего за формирование записей в КУДиР.

----------


## pearlofrup

Добрый день Подскажите пожалуйста мы ООО на упрощенке заплатили НДФЛ за сотрудников не на то КПП налоговой,что нам нужно сделать чтобы налог был перечислен правильно?

----------


## avm3110

> что нам нужно сделать чтобы налог был перечислен правильно?


Обращаться в ту налоговую куда ошибочно зачислили налог с просьбой либо перечислить ваш налог по "правильному КПП" (но налоговые на это идут неохотно), либо "вернуть не правильно перечисленный налог" (а самим зачислить налог по правильному адресу - но это тоже не очень хороший вариант).
Короче - звоните, пишите в свою и в "чужую" налоговую. Тут явно не то место, где вас спасут :blush:

----------

